# Artic Fox Chapter, the birth of a Chapter Master



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

Chapter name: Artic fox

Grand-Master: Grethof white eye
•	Tanuth Sliver Fox (later) 

Location: Segmentum pacificus/ the outer reaches

Home System: Thalon Fostof

Planets:
•	Thalon
•	Tundra
•	Hard Rime
•	Rime Ice

Fortress location: unknown

Marking/ chapter colours: Black + white, silver helmet and metallic blue lower left arm.

Founding chapter: Silver skulls/ possible mix unknown other (oldest amour was red possible links)

Founded: 172- M33 (4th founding)

Founder: unknown

Personality/ traits/ mutations: 
•	Secretive
•	Possible paranoia
•	Electric blue eyes
•	Abnormal muscle growth
•	Independent

Small Chapter

5 Companies

1st company 

Grandmaster (1st squad personal guard) terminators
•	2nd-4th tactical squads
•	5th-6th assault
•	7th-9th devastator
•	10th-12th tactical reserve
•	13th armour units
•	14th-15th scout units

2-4th companies same make up

5th company/ Training company


More to be added at later date (about their Origins)


The birth of a Chapter Master


Grand master Tanuth sat on the command throne surveying the 3D hologram of the impending battle field between the Artic fox chapter and an element from the Hive Fleet Medusa. The hive fleet was still 138 hours out and Tanuth wasn’t about to rush to them, no that wasn’t the chapters way, they would sit and wait for the pray to come to them and then crush it under their black armoured boots. 

Tanuth’s eyes caught the clock in top corner of the display 

“998. M41, uuummm 300 yrs, and another 4000 before that, am I really that old”

“Pardon lord”

Looking up Tanuth found a helmsman looking back at him

“What ooh nothing helmsman talking to myself”

Turning back to his station “yes my lord” 

Grand master Tanuth looked down at his Aegis terminator armour, even after all this time he still wondered how the founding father had got four of these suits. From the little contact the chapter did have with their brother chapters only the Grey knights had them as far as he knew, and much of the chapters records had been lost due to the fortress coming under attack millennia ago. Many records had been saved but still as is the way many where not. Tanuth thought back to day long gone when he had first seen the armour he now wore and the man he once called lord. Grand master Grethof was his name a huge beast of a man with a temper to match. And of the lord before him who was still fighting for the chapter even now within the confines of a dreadnaught body. Old Vaslogof hadn’t been awoken for about 1000 yrs his body kept in the great armoury on the home world. But for this campaign he had been awoken and now sat deep within the battle barge waiting to go to war.
Tanuth’s eyes glazed over as his memories flooded back unlike many chapters the Artic fox’s kept their early memories to remind them of their reason for fighting. He was 4yrs old again running along the snowy field of his home town, sparing with his brothers using bits of wood as swords. 
He was 7yrs old his brother was taken by the Fox’s 2 yrs previously, and only 3 more till they came again to the clan for three more. All that winter Tanuth trained and trained carrying blocks of ice from the lake the 5 miles to the village they lived in. he wanted nothing more than to stand beside his older brother. That summer he spent all his time in the fields with his father harvesting the crops. He had turned 8yrs old only days previously. The seasons changed time passed until there was only 2 months left. 

“They always come after the harvest” Tanuth said to himself

His father was growing tired and old thus needing more help on the farm these days, out of his 5 sons only 1 had been selected but Tanuth was strongest in the clan and most likely to be taken. He had been lucky, out of his wife’s 3 brothers; two had been taken by the fox’s. It had been an honour for the family but a blow now that only one remained to work the fishing boat.

The harvest was in and Tanuth was constantly training to build up the strength he thought he would need. It was late afternoon several months after the harvest was in, when the thunder and flames appeared in the sky. As was the custom all boys between the ages of 8 and 11 were brought to the town square where they were chained to the statue of a giant fox. Several of his friends were there as well, all looked nervous.

The great air ship on wings of fire landed out side the village. From its hatch stepped 2 massive figures who entered the village and came to stand in front of the 6 boys. Tanuth watched as one checked for physical strength while the other, taking out a sheet of some sort stabbed a needle in to each of the boy’s arms and let the blood drip on to the sheet. The giant came to rest in front of Tanuth he was wearing a skull helmet which scared the crap out of Tanuth as the eyes a glowing green colour scanned him, the giants hand came down and drew blood from Tanuth’s arm and placed it on the sheet he was holding.

Tanuth’s eye fixed on the giants as the data sheet came to life and scanned his blood and DNA. Tanuth open his mouth as if to speak, but firmly shut it again. The skull masked giant looked at him and the voice that came from the grill was gruff and hard.

“What is it boy, if u have something to say, say it or do u wish for me to remove your head from your neck. Which I will do if you keep your eyes lock as they are”.

Tanuth gasped and the boy beside him pissed his pants at the sound of the all commanding voice.

“Sir… Lord…. I…. wish to know what you’re doing with our blood”

“You have balls boy asking me a question, only 2 have ever said anything during the choosing. To answer your question boy, I am testing your body for corruption and mutation and physic ability all of which we do not allow within out brotherhood”. 

The giant walked away before anything else could be said, to talk with his companion. The giant’s voice boomed across the square. 

“we have chosen the ones we shall take” he nodded to the other he was with, who walked forward and grabbed the first boy from the line who Tanuth didn’t know well he lived in the hills away from the farm land where his family cut down trees and made charcoal. The second was Furgus one of his closest friends, the giant warrior then came to stand in front of him and reached out putting his huge metal hand on Tanuth’s shoulder.

“You are to come with us, boy”

Thus Tanuth’s life changed forever.

more to come soon, coment wellcome good or bad :so_happy:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Intersting, do they go chaos, or stay loyal?


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

uummmmm not sure yet might have them walk the fine line between good and evil. but prob have them stay loyal


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part :victory:



Tanuth looked out of the port side view panel at the lush fields he has once called home as the metal bird as he knew it lifted from the ground, he could just make out his mother kneeling on the earth track leading away from town to the farm where they lived. In his minds eye he could see her crying as his father held her close, tears welled up in the corner of his eye but he blinked them away. A smile crept on to his face, this is what he wanted, what he always wanted to be a man of metal and power to be able to crush the life out of his enemies, he never told his farther what happened to one of the baby Erups (sheep like creature), when his mother stumbled across the remains and seeing the neck twisted to a unnatural angle. He always let his parents believe that a wild animal had got in to the enclosure.

Turning his attention to what was inside the air ship, Tanuth realised it wasn’t just them 3 who were on board. Looking in to a forward compartment Tanuth could see several other boys his own age.

“Yo Furgus, check out the others through there” pointing to the door

“Ye ye, tin head you didn’t think we would be the only ones did you”

“No, just didn’t expect to see any of them so soon”

Furgus turned to look at there silent companion “your Klaus right, stick close to us buddy and maybe we all might get through this”

“Uummm sure, if we live that is. Herd about the place they take the chosen, I have. Not a nice place they say, someone once told my da that only 4 out of every 6 survive the first tests”. Klaus shrugged and returned to sitting in silence.
As did Tanuth and Furgus, both thinking about what had just been said.

The ship shot out across the ocean heading north, soon snow covered mountains could be seen jutting out of the sea in the distance. The air ship slowed and banked to the left in a wide circle from the view port the three boys could see a fishing village and surrounding hamlets clearly. There was a jolt as the ship slowed further and began its landing sequence. A large commanding voice came over the loud speaker.

“You whelps had better stay put, while we pick up some more potential pups for the chapter”

In total the ship was on the ground for just over 3 hours as new potentials were selected from the fishing clan. Tanuth and his companions turned as the hatch to there compartment opened and watched as 3 boys were ordered in and directed to a line of seats. As the skull helm as Tanuth’s group called him left they turned to the new arrivals.

“Hey, lads nice to meet you I’m Furgus. This is Tanuth and Klaus”

Looking at each other the smallest boy in the middle replied

“Ye and you. This is Shamus, Lothbrok and I’m Hallmak”

Once again they were in the air and speeding across open plains towards the snowy peeks ahead. The ship thundered through a canyon and slowed to hover in front of a frozen waterfall out side the craft the snow was being whipped into a frenzy by high winds. 

“That snow must be metres thick and that wind you would freeze in minutes” said Shamus

“Ye shame it wouldn’t freeze old skull helms mouth shut” chimed in Lothbrok

The others burst into laughter, the ship came to a sudden stop as it landed with a jolt that chucked Lothbrok across the compartment as he was doing an impression of the Chaplin. This sent the boys into another fit of laughter.

“Oh find something funny do we” the room went quiet as the hard rasping voice of the skull helmeted giant boomed out behind them.

“Now get your arses moving off this ship and just follow the others”


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part k:


The six boys joined the line on chosen that filed through the massive hanger they had landed in, the frozen waterfall could be seen just off to the side of the open blast doors. A great grating sound thundered through the hanger as the doors closed behind another ship coming in to land. Following the others Tanuth could see other metal ships and half man half machine men tending to them.
They were led into a huge hall and made to form row after row until all 150 chosen were standing in 3 rows. The skull helmeted giant stood before them and spread his arms wide.

“Welcome Chosen ones, welcome to the Artic fox training base, I am Chaplin Chamoflem, here you will be subjected to 112 tests of survival. Not all of you will survive. Those who do will be given the honour of becoming pups within the 5th training company where u will spent the next 10 to 13 yrs training, this training will also include the surgical and medical tasks to turn you all into a Space marine, you will be stronger, more resilient and will become the gauntlet around the god emperor’s fist, but only if you have the will to survive the will to fight the chapters enemies. Only after all of this will you given the title of Artic fox battle brother and become a true member of our brotherhood. Now you maggots this is Sergeant Ezeric he will be your drill master, what he say goes no questions”

A marine stepped forward from the shadows, in full combat armour. His arms reached up and removed his helmet. The intake of breath was sharp as the sergeants head came in to view his skull was pitted with what looked like dents massive, scars crisscrossed his face and a metal eye stared at them from his left socket pulsing red as it focused on several faces. A gruff and commanding voice growled out of his heavily scared throat.

“What you knew of your old life is now over. Your transformation in to a space marine begins now over the next 300 days you will be subjected to 112 tests to weed out the filth that are unworthy to stand in the battle line as our brothers. Those of you who fail in these tests will be sent home to your village, if you are still alive………”

Tanuth stopped listening at this point to look round at the others who had been selected, so many of them looked scared some bored as if not believing it would be that hard others hanging on every word the marine said.

“Now these brothers will direct you to your chambers training begins at dawn tomorrow, dismissed”

Filing out of the great hall they were led down passage after passage until the came to a large corridor. The marine that had showed them the way started splitting them off in to groups of six and allocating them rooms.

“You six, this will be your chamber remember its location you will not be told its location again” turning away he led the next six to the room across the hall giving them the same speech

“How in the name of the emperor are we supposed to remember how to get here, all the corridors look the same”

“Oh can it fungus head, we will get used to it”

“Who you calling fungus head, Klaus”
“oh shut it you two, let me get some rest, emperor knows when dawn is can’t tell what time it is at all down here, for all we know its only an hour away”

Piling in to the room they found 3 sets of bunk beds climbing on to a bottom one it eh far corner Tanuth closed his eyes. Waking with a start he found the others in deep conversation.

“What are you lot jabbing about, I was have such a nice rest”

“Ah Tanuth your up, all our cloths are gone! You hear anything last night?”

“What, there gone?? What the hell!! What do you mean there gone Shamus”

“Just that, we woke up and all our cloths are gone”

A bang on the door stopped all conversation. It swung open with no noise at all which the boys found very creepy. A boy stood there in under shorts.

Rising a hand “yo guys, this is going to sound stupid but have all your cloths disappeared”

Lothbrok snorted “you got that right! How about you lot”

“Ye all ours are gone”

A rumbling echoed down the corridor as a half man, machine came rumbling down it towing a large trolley. Coming to a halt next to them, a metallic voice came from what used to be its mouth, which was now replaced by a metal box.

“These are your new garments, take two each. Change it each day, the dirty one will be taken for cleaning”.

It rumbled away down the corridor to the next rooms. Looking at the new comer and point at the back of the trolley pulling machine-man

“I guess that’s what happened to our cloths” holding up the black and white body glove and matching robe.

Heading back in to there rooms to change a voice came bellowing down the hall 

“Get up you wimpy new born swine’s, its time for your morning training”

*x*

Falling on to his bunk Tanuth could hardly move the training had been a lot harder than he thought, it could ever be. Nineteen hours they had been at it, nineteen will a brake only to eat three times amounting to 1 hour 3mins.

This continued for several weeks, over and over. Sward and shield training, hand to hand training, clubs, spears, axes and hammers all manner of weapons. This changed when after several weeks they were forced to do the same but with added weights to their bodies in the form of rings round there wrists and ankles. These weights got progressively heavier until one morning they came to the training ground after their allotted 5 hour sleep, to find Chaplin Chamoflum standing next to the now hated drill master. Looking round as if for the first time the 6 boys found that the group seemed smaller some how. Chaplin Chamoflum came forward. 

“As you can see some of your number were not strong enough to endure the training. These boys have been sent away from the training camp. But you my chosen have past test one. The second test now begins”

He turned on his heals and walked away

“Right you maggots, the Chaplin might think your worthy but I know there are still weaklings among you, time things got a little harder”.

The tests grew harder and harder until the tenth test came around

They were led to an arena where 6 other boy where standing in the middle, all looked strong and tough, and had several scars over there bodies that could seen on their arms and legs. Others surly lay under their black and white body gloves.

“This is your next test, these boys where a special case and were recruited two years before you lot when their tribe was attacked and the fought off several men each of much older years than themselves”.

He waved a hand and the boys prepared holding weapons they were obviously used to and knew how to use. A great growl came from the far end of the arena drawing the viewer’s attention. Two huge snow leopards came bounding from an opening gate, towards the 6 boys. Circling to the right and left the two snow leopards attacked in tandem as the 6 boys defended 3 on 1. There was a growl of pain from one of the leopards as one of the boys struck it in the hind leg with a spear. An axe came down in a killing blow to cut the leopards head off in a single stroke. The Leopard twisted out the way breaking the shaft of the spear, twisting the arm of the boy holding it, to an unnatural angle. The boy screamed as bone splintered and broke through the skin, blood pooling on the floor. The axe came down on the metal floor and the leopard pounced over the axe its jaws in an open snarl to take the boy in the gullet blood sprayed from his artery as teeth sunk in ripping backwards taking the ruined chunk of flesh with it. Blood gurgle up from the gaping hole and the boys body went into shock. The third boy came at the leopard from the side and swung his hammer in a side ways stroke that connected with the side of the animals head making an audible crunching sound the leopard staggered sideways its eyes glazed over and crumpled to a heap on the floor. The other team had, had much better luck having surrounded the animal they had driven it back against a wall where the bludgeoned it to death with a series of blows. Medical staff came running forward as the second leopard died taking the injured boy away. While trying to save the others life. 

The sergeant turning back to his charges said

“At first it will be six to one and it will progress until you’re fighting them two to one. Make sure you survive we have few recruits as it is, at this moment in time”.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's the next part 



Shamus established himself as leader of the group with Tanuth as his second. Shamus although quiet had an eye for tactics and a strong arm. Hefting his axe on to his shoulder, he led the group in to the arena for the 8th time. Their previous matches had been good with only some broken bones a few bite wounds and on one occasion Klaus had received a punctured lung on his left side but had managed to bring his hammer down on the animals skull before he lost consciousness. Furgus still had a bandage over his left thigh from a claw that had gouged into the muscle. Every one of them had some scars from claws and bites. But so far they had got off light.

Others hadn’t been so lucky a couple of doors down from their chamber, Sev’s group had lost three guys by the second round, and had been fighting three on one since. In Devon’s group there were only four of them left after an attack failed leading to a hole in their defence, allowing one of the leopards access to the rear of the other three who were defending against the second animal. 

Today was their first match against three animals. The stood in a triangle formation ready to defend against the animals they knew were coming. The tactic was that which ever side was charged by the leopards would hold the animals as the other two sides swung out then inwards to trap the beasts in the centre of the formation and slaughter them. 

“Ready guys here they come” shouted Shamus the battle fury welling up.

The leopards were released circling round to attack Shamus and Hallmak’s position. Hallmark wedged the end of his spear under his boot and angled it to take the leopard in the chest. The three animals came at the two boys. One pouncing towards Shamus, taking the weight of the beast against his shield, the second trying to leap over the spear got its innards mangled to shreds as Hallmak brought the tip up to slide in to the breast bone and puncture its lungs. 

“Form up” ordered Tanuth

The four others had begun to make there move and the two sides swung out and round to close of the rear but Furgus stumbled on his injured leg causing his edge to close late and allow the third animal to weave out of the space and round to Shamus rear its eye fixed on the man fighting its comrade. Running low to the ground the animal came in low to sever the tendons in the back of his knee forcing him to fall sideways the others looked on in horror as the first beast now free set upon him ripping fingers from his hands clawing at his face. The third had proceeded to bite down on the back of Shamus’s neck blood spurted in an ark to land on Lothbrok’s hammer and face. 

“Get it, get it now before he dies” shouted Lothbrok

The others moved into action bringing weapons to bear hacking down on the beasts backs willing them to let go of their friend. Blood continued to pool around Shamus causing Tanuth and Klaus to slip. With a slash of his sword, Tanuth who had regained his footing shouted and hacked at one of the leopard’s necks causing its blood to add to the filth that was already on the floor. Hallmak’s spear freed from the first beasts body finished off the final animal. 

Stepping away, the medics rushed forward to look at the broken form of Shamus. The final spurts of blood exited from the rent in the back of Shamus’s neck. His eyes ripped from his skull great claw marks ran the entire length of his face. His left hand nothing but a ruined stump. His last breath ragged and rasping. There in the arena Shamus died before become a brother in the Artic Fox Chapter.

“so your group has finally lost a member, remember this feeling well young ones as it will not be the last” a fully armoured marine stepped from the shadows of the viewing gallery.



Any comments are wellcome


----------



## Sgt_Tarkus (Jul 6, 2010)

Great work!
+rep


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part 


“So your group has finally lost a member, remember this feeling well young ones as it will not be the last” a fully armoured marine stepped from the shadows of the viewing gallery. The marine was larger than any of them had seen before, the marine walked away down one of the passages leading from the arena.

Test after test was completed. Their number had been boosted several times by others who had lost their entire group or when a smaller group was disbanded to make up the numbers for others. Five times the team had been brought up to strength and four times they had lost the addition. From the 80th test their number was boosted by the only survivor of another team Maglon but he died in a gruesome and bloody mess on the hundredth test when he fell in to a canyon on one of the ice flows they were crossing while on one of the 5 weeks survival excursions. He had screamed all the way to the bottom hitting walls and jagged out crops as he fell leaving a red bloody trail behind him. Nothing could be done so the group now back to 5 had simple moved on. The final test was reached and the boys now led by Klaus who had stepped up to he plate after Shamus’s death, were preparing to move out. 

The final test they had been told would test their strength to the limit, if they passed they would be initiated into the chapter as pup-brothers and start to receive the implants and genetic modifications that would start them on the path to becoming a full member of the chapter. All the surviving chosen had been called together to hear this speech and Tanuth was shocked to see how few of then remained. Out of the 150 chosen that had been brought to this place only 300 days before, 50 remained. Sev’s group he could see was down to just four, two of whom he didn’t recognise and must have been replacements from another group. Sev looked over at Tanuth and gave a small nod, which Tanuth returned. The heavy foot falls of armour boots came to a halt in front of the assembled groups. The commanding voice of Drill master sergeant Ezeric came to them


“Stand to chosen ones”

The slapping of healed leather boots sounded out at the boys came to attention. From a side door stepped the huge marine Tanuth had once seen in the shadow of the arena.

“Chosen, I am Captain Whynn of the Artic Fox 5th Company. I congratulate you on reaching the final test. If u pass, this final hurdle the Chapter will be proud and honoured to have you join us in our fight against the god emperor’s enemies. The title of pup-brother stands before you grasp it and be one with the Chapter. Your final test is one you must do alone as individuals to see if u have to strength to fight on when all your comrades are dead. Go forth from this keep bare footed and bare chested with only your chosen weapon and do not return until you have clothed your self in the fur of the ice flow bear and the booted your feet with the Artic fox. You have one hour to ready yourselves, dismissed”.

Tanuth filed out of the great hall and returned to the room he shared with the others to prepare. 

The transport plane dropped the chosen, in different locations so they couldn’t meet up and hunt in a pack. Tracking collars were fitted to each of them to show location and life signs. Tanuth was shoved out the plane at a landing spot and given a bearing towards the keep that he would hopefully return to. 


plz comment :thank_you:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

His feet grew cold as he trudged through the snow, the blistering wind bit into his bare flesh. Tanuth not knowing what he would face had taken a large shield, a sword and a throwing axe. He walked for several hours in the direction of what he now considered home. That night he herd the howling of a pack of snow wolves. Hoping the pack didn’t come his way, he dug in to the side of a bank of snow to create a shelter and used his shield to block the most of the wind at the entrance. The sound of scraping woke him in the middle of the night to find small paws digging round the edge of his shield. Grabbing his axe he lifted it to strike at what ever came though the hole. The scraping stopped and a nose poked through. Down came the axe, crunching into the front of the animal’s skull. Dragging the limp form into his hiding hole he surveyed it in the dim light, hanging from his hand was a hare. Tanuth quickly tended to the fresh kill by drinking what was left of its blood, skinning it and taking the meat off the bones. Stuffed several chunks of raw meat into his mouth he felt the bodily fluids run down his gullet. Before then packing the skin with snow from his small man made cave, and then put the rest of the meat back in the skin covering it again with more snow, to keep it fresh. The next morning the wind had dropped and the sun shone bright on the snow and ice. Feeling much better from his unexpected meal Tanuth made good progress keeping high on the mountain side. He had to double back several times when he came to cliff edges and impassable trenches in the rock. 
From one such dead end Tanuth could see a valley ahead which dipped low enough for trees to grow. Out from the valley like a snake in long grass wound a massive ice flow.

It took much longer than Tanuth thought to reach the tree line and enter the small wooded area. He had also eaten more of the raw meat and only had a little left in the hare skin. Collecting some scrap bits of wood and cutting a few branches off some of the old knarled trees he set about prepping a fire, cooking about half of what he had left and a collection of roots and berries he sat with his back to a tree and began to eat. The rest of the day was spent using his shield and axe to dig a pit in to which he laid sharpened stakes. Thin branches were laid over the hole and the scraps of hare meat placed in the centre. Climbing a tree Tanuth put his shield in the crook of a V shaped branch waited. Cramp raged in his back but still he waited, night had begun to fall when he spotted movement in the trees. A flash of white slid across thinly snow covered ground, looking round Tanuth noticed several sets of eyes flash in the gloom of the dusk light. A low growl could be herd from the bush just off to his right. Two rather large artic fox’s came out and circled towards the meat while growling at each other. Closer and closer to the braches they came, until one pounced at the other landing on the other fox’s back they battled teeth bright in the dim light red spots of blood dripping to the ground. Rolling around on the floor ever getting closer to the pit Tanuth had made. A third much smaller fox came from the opposite side of the pit belly on the ground it snuck forward towards the waiting meat it was on the first layer of braches closer to the pit.

Tanuth held his breath he was about to loose the two larger fox furs because of some opportunistic runt. Raising his axe for the throw he tensed his arm aiming for the two large ones.

“If I can get at least one of the large ones and the runt I can make a decent pair of boots”.

Tanuth stopped his throw just as he was about to let go of the axe. The runt had darted forward in a rush and the other two had noticed him, they launched themselves at the runt just as it grabbed the meat and began to fall towards to stakes. All three tumbled in to the pit yelping only to be suddenly cut off. Tanuth waited till a he was sure any other animal had been scared off by the commotion and yelping of the foxes. Sliding down the trunk of the tree, Tanuth with axe in one hand walked towards the edge of the pit. In the bottom two of the foxes were dead, impaled on two of the stakes, the runt however had survived falling between two of the sharpened points. Its eyes flashed the meat in its jaws, Tanuth slid down the wall of the pit. The runt of a fox scampered away to the other side. Tanuth ripped up several of the stakes, to get the bodies and lifted them up their limp forms hanging from his shoulder, never taking his eyes of the third. Turning round to clamber up the side of the pit, he felt teeth sink into his flesh. Not deep just enough to hang on, moving slowly Tanuth extracted himself form the pit and onto the snow covered ground. The runt of a fox flashed past turning its head to look at Tanuth before disappearing into the trees.


comments wellcome good or bad


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

last part has been extended and edited k:

any comments are wellcome


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part 

That night Tanuth slept soundly in the tree perched between to branches that had grown intertwined the next day was spent moving through the wood to the ice flow where he made camp sitting next to a fire he set about cleaning the furs. 

Tanuth started by scraping off all superfluous flesh and fat, being careful not to go to deep as to cut the fibre of the skin. Tanuth had taken water from the ice flow earlier in day and was boiling it over his fire to extract the salt. He thought back to his father’s words that had been drilled into him. The farmers face came to mind hard tough face, with hands like old leather. 

“Never dry skins by the side of a fire, but in a cool, shady place, sheltered from rain. Never use "preparations" of any kind in curing skins, nor even wash them in water, but simply stretch and dry them as they are taken from the animal. If you can get your hands on salt, then cover them in it. It is important son, that they should be stretched tight like a drum, for them to be of good quality, and remember once almost dry roll them elbow grease is the way to a good fur”.

He stayed by the edge of the ice flow for several days while the furs cured and he made twine from branches to as a sewing material. The rabbit skin he also salvaged, by rubbing salt in to and drying. This skin he left to dry more extensively and didn’t roll it as much which allowed it to become, a much firmer hide. He then cut the rabbit hide into two peaces. Finally after several days of hard work, Tanuth had the peaces to finally make his rabbit and fox fur boots. 

The rabbit became the soles facing the fur inwards and using the cut offs from the furs and twine he sewed the fox furs to the rabbit with the fur also facing inward. With this done the hide faced outwards and came half way up Tanuth’s thigh, by rolling the tops down to his ankles he had a fine pare of white fur boots in and out with tough rabbit soles. The cut and gashes on his feet that had pained him now for days were given a final wash in the ice flow, which made is eye’s fly open with shock as the cuts stung screaming curses at the heavens Tanuth dried his feet as best he could and slipped on his fur boots. 

Progress became much swifter after this as he skirted around the edge of the ice flow looking for a narrow point at which the ice was think enough to cross. Tanuth’s mind kept churning about the rest of his challenge the fur of a Artic bear there had been stories passed down from some of the pup-brothers, that Sev’s group had bumped into one day when they were lost and couldn’t find the way back there barracks hall. That if you took the fur of a small bear, the fox-brothers would cut off your legs, arms and cut out parts of your brain while you were awake and turn you into a machine-man (servitor). 

He had already been out here for two weeks, and wanted to get this over with soon. The fingers on his hands were starting to go a little blue and his nose was starting to be numb for hours at a time. The crossing point Tanuth eventually decided to use was an expanse of clear blue ice stretching out to the other side of the flow. The sergeant had told them that the bears could be any where around the ice flow. You just had to wait till you crossed their path or they crossed yours.

plz comment


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

heres the next installment

It took another four days for Tanuth to come across a bear, its grey white fur specked with red from an unknown kill. Tanuth thanked the stars and the god emperor above, that it was a youngish bear about 3 summers he judged, large enough to be a good kill but not something that he had a low survival rate against. Tanuth stalked after the bear keeping down wind as to mask his presence. The bear led Tanuth up in to a patch of fur trees that lay spread across the edge of the ice flow. Loosing the bear in the trees Tanuth broke into a run to keep in sight with the animal. Only catching a glimpse of it as it passed through the trees. 

Eager for the kill Tanuth stalked closer and closer to the animal, air coming in rasping breaths as the cold air hit his lungs. The cold had been getting worse the last few days the autumn weather was turning. Winter was on its way. He would have to make the kill soon or would freeze to death soon. Nights were becoming unbearable he was using a patch work of animal skins to keep himself warm. 

Stepping into the shadow of a tree Tanuth could see the bear, its hind legs disappearing into a bush that butted up against a small cliff edge. The top of a cave entrance could just be seen of the top of the bush. Tanuth back tracked and climbed a tree from which he could see the mouth of the cave and sat huddled in the patch work cloak that hardly kept him warm. Night closed in and the planets two moons shone bright in the night sky. The shield Tanuth was sitting on between two branches slipped as he readjusted himself trying to work out the cramp in his legs and back. The metal grated on the wood making a thunderous noise, as it crashed to the ground. Tanuth froze in place clinging to the tree sword strapped to his back and axe at his waist. Nothing moved not a sound the wood had gone deadly quiet, his palms had gone slick with sweat and his grip on the branch began to give way. Reaching an arm out to the second branch Tanuth’s left foot slipped, causing the axe to slip to the ground. A blur of grey on white burst from the bush in front of the cave to crash, on to the axe as it fell a heavy paw smashing its handle. 

The great beast was directly below him. Stamping its paws onto the axe and shield crushing them into the ground. 

“This is the best chance I’m going to get” he thought to himself licking his lips 

“AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH DIE” Screaming in fear and excitement. 

Letting go of the branch Tanuth twisted to land firm on the bears back, grabbing the hilt of his sword he brought the blade up and over in one clean, powerful strike, severing the neck. A gush of blood poured out of the wounded beast’s neck as it slumped to the ground covering Tanuth in the warm, red, life fluid of the animal. Standing over the lifeless twitching corpse of the animal, he raised his head to the sky.

“YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAA…uughhhhhhh”
Something slammed in to his back as teeth set about his right shoulder puncturing deep into the flesh and muscle. Tanuth pitched forward as the weight of the unknown attacker drove his face into the mud. Only to be wrenched from side to side at what ever it was shook him. His shoulder snapped back and pain lanced down his arm. His left hand scrabbling at the ground around him, his fingers hit a hard cold object the he instinctively grabbed hold of. A paw came down next to his head.

“A second bear???” the question flashed into his pain filled mind.

plz comment


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part

Blood was running freely from his shoulder staining his patch work cloak. A second paw came down on his right hand. Tanuth’s world exploded with pain as his fingers were crushed under the massive weight. The object in his left hand bit into his palm drawing blood. Fighting down the pain Tanuth’s eyes opened focusing on the dented edge of his shield, using all the strength he could muster Tanuth raised the shield over his head, it made contact with a dull thud. The pressure on his shoulder relaxed and the paw slipped off him mangled hand, fighting the pain he rolled on to his back to find him self looking into the face of a bear cub. Tanuth brought the shield up once more and felt the crunch and jarring sensation as it connected with the cub’s eye socket. Reeling away from the blow the cub staggered to the side giving Tanuth the chance to get to his feet. Dropping the shield to the ground he picked up his fallen sword. His right arm hung from his side a tattered mess blood oozed from his shoulder, the joint at an unnatural angle. But for the moment he didn’t care his adrenalin was up and only the kill was in his mind. The bloody mess that had once been the bear’s right eye socket dripped blood on to the white snow.

The cub charged ignoring its wounds, Tanuth when into a crouch sword held low in his one good hand. The young beast reared up, right paw coming up for a killing blow, Tanuth launched forward as the paw came up ducking under the bears defence driving the sword up in to the bears chest scraping on bone and flesh, bear young cub fell dead on the ground, blood gushed from around the swords hilt were it obviously pierced the animals heart. Tanuth weak from the wounds and exhausted from the fight passed out in the entrance to the bears cave and didn’t wake for several hours. 

Waking up pain lanced down Tanuth’s side, propping himself up against the entrance wall, Tanuth ran his hand over his right shoulder.

“Fuck, its dislocated and the joint don’t feel so good” saying to himself as he leaned back resting his head.

Grabbing his elbow Tanuth, yanked his arm out and forward, bone grated in his shoulder as the bones realigned. The pain almost made him pass out as his vision swam. Looking at the shoulder that had turned a nasty purple/black colour and tried to flex the muscles, but to no avail it still hung limp at his side. 

Thinking to himself “shit the muscles fucked”

Moving on to his hand he discovered that all but his thumb were broken. Looking at the ruined mess. He wondered if the medics at the keep could fix it, he fought the pain down as he tried to realign some of the bones strapping them together with twigs and parts of his patch work cloak. The injury hampered his progress considerably when he got round to skinning the two bears of there fur. Although the meat and fat from the animals bodies, was a massive boost to Tanuths recovery, it still took several days to do the job one handed. Movement came back to two of his fingers as swelling went down allowing some amount of dexterity. But movement in his shoulder had taken a turn for the worse as his arm kept popping out the socket.

“Socket must be damaged” he thought to himself as he flopped down in the entrance to the cave. After only two hours of work skinning the animals. 

Tanuth realised progress was slowing on making the fur cloak and leather chest protector and he was becoming tired quicker pain in his hand and arm had begun to increase rapidly. Also he realised that the weather was becoming fouler by the day. Forcing Tanuth to work longer fighting through the pain to get it done.

After an agonising 4 weeks he finally finished his cloak and fur lined leather chest protector. Winter had set in snow fell in heavy sheets, with winds gusting it to heights he had never imagined. A funky smell had developed coming from the puncture wounds on his shoulder and in the night the skin had turned a sickly yellow. 

Taking a sharp knife he had made from the ribs of the young bear. Tanuth cut open the skin causing a red greeny/yellow puss to flow out flushing the wound out with water from the ice flow he bandaged it up.

“I must head back to the keep now or else I won’t make it” his mind kept telling him 

His fur boots trudged through the snow that was now at his knees, his fur cloak wrapped round him to keep the cold at bay that now bit at his face. Tanuth’s vision blurred several times a day now and heat waves blasted at him from the temperature he had. The puss in his shoulder had turned a sickening yellow/brown colour and his strength began to fail. Stopping by the edge of a frozen lake, Tanuth’s legs gave way. 

“Bugger it I’m tired, I want to sleep. It’s to hard and painful” 

Falling painfully to the ground, blackness closed in, vision blurred and tunnel vision kicked in. a glint flashed in his eye as the world turned black. The glint grew stronger, snapping Tanuth out of his pain and feverish world. His vision unable to focus he struggle to his feet and half walking half stumbling he edged towards the glint. Tanuth didn’t care what it was, but it was the only thing keeping him on his feet now. Sword still strapped to his back and axe dragging on the floor behind him he came closer to his goal. The shield he had left at the lakeside to weak to carry it. Getting closer the suns reflection off this unknown thing, was taxing the last reserve of strength in his body. His hand came up to grab the black object that glinted in the sunlight on the wall of snow. 
Tanuth’s eyes glazed over and knees buckled, fingers scraped against the black spec on a pure white wall. The world turned black, as Tanuth fell to the snow covered ground. The ground rumbled as Tanuth lost consciousness.

“Well done lad” came a far off voice


Please comment ! :search:


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

wow thats good, i like the ideas yous used and it seems to have a space wolves feel to it (might just be me that thou), any plans for anymore of Tanuth's life story??


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part

Tanuth awoke in a warm bed with a mass of wires and tubes poking out of his skin, pain was, all but a dull ach now. Although it seemed to have extended to all parts of his body, his chest hurt the most and lifting the sheets he realized why. A massive gash extended down his chest. The gash had closed but still looked red and as painful as it felt.

“Ah so the young one has woken up, we thought you had passed the length of time you slept, ah forgive me I am Brother Apothecary Emilcof and you young one what is your name”

“Tanuth lord”

“Lord… hahaha, ah yes I suppose you don’t know yet. While you were out like a light you were inducted into the chapter my boy, you are a pup-brother now”

“A pup-brother but how, I fell in the snow, I could no longer move”

“Ah well you see we saw you at the lake side you see. Seeing you fall so close to the goal saddened myself and Brother Chaplin Chamoflem. It was rather amusing to see you get up and walk towards the hanger doors like a lost corpus, hands stretched out. Then fall at the gate entrance with your hand on the door”

“But how, what happened after, how long have…”

“One question at a time, young one. First off we always watch the chosen enter the valley, because we bet on who will come first, second, third and so on. Secondly you reached the keep and although there was some debate on whether you passed when you wounds were examined and the extent of your damage checked it is a wonder you survived at all. And thirdly it’s been seven weeks since Chaplin Chamoflem carried you to this sick bed”

“My team, my friends how many came back”.

“uummm not sure, but we did loose 8 this year, but first we must talk of more serious matters. Due to your weak state when you returned we had to start your induction earlier that we like to. As you can see the scar on your chest, you have already been given the first stage of implantation and will shortly begin stages two and three”.

The apothecary pressed a button and a cocktail of drugs rushed into Tanuth’s veins, his vision blurred once more as a medical servitor with several sharp instruments approached. Tanuth awoke in a chamber alone. Feeling hot and dizzy, he examined his body; the scar on his chest had faded. His shoulder felt like new and felt fine. His hand had also been repaired but was covered in scars and one looked particularly nasty. looking round the room he realized how empty it was blank walls with a single holo screen that cycled through the doctrines of the chapter and several images of honoured members of the chapter, turning this screen off the only other item in the room was the plain cot he had woken up on that was of a huge size.

“umm obviously for when we are the full marine size”. He thought

Moving to the door he pulled it open to find a larger room, with minimal furniture. There were 10 other doors leading off this room 9 similar to his own and one on the far wall that was much larger with the chapter symbol in its centre a sense of pride came from looking at it. The centre of the room held ten amour support frames all back to back in a row of five. These racks were empty as Tanuth examined the one labels with his name he could see the small dents and scratches from countless previous pup-brothers who had used it to store their amour. 

Moving to the large door he found it locked he tried the other doors all were locked. After returning to his small cell of a room he herd the lock click as it closed. Trying the door he found it locked. With nothing to do he returned to the bunk and tried to sleep. His sleep was restless though, images flashed in his mind, his body ached, his skin felt to tight for his body. This carried on for several days he no longer recognised himself when he looked in the mirror. He was taller, thicker set in muscle. The dreams came again flashes of long past battles. They came more vividly each time, once a day his door would unlock and he would find a meal set on the single table in the room. The table was large enough for several people to sit at, but judging its size Tanuth thought it would only sit five of the fully grown marines. The food he was given tasted slightly metallic and the goblet of liquid tasted, tangy very similar to the iron taste of blood. 

A week past, and all hell broke loose with his body, muscle began to swell bone grated on bone as the growth accelerated skin stretched and the blood flowed from his eyes. His body was not his own for several days, until the pain eased and became a dull throb in his skull. Voices came to his ears for the first time in what seemed to him as months. Lifting himself from the cot he walked to the door of his room on tender feet and felt as if his knees would give way at any second. Grabbing the handle which seemed some what smaller than before he turned it. To be confronted by faces he recognised, it was furgus’s face but he had changed much larger now with muscles like a tank. Lothbrok and Hallmak were also there much larger than before. Sev and another from his unit were also there. 

“Ah so you finally appear, this my friend is Gregric” came the much deeper and louder voice of Sev as he stuck a thumb out in the others direction.

“how come you two are here then, friend?” 
“we have been added to your unit due to many of ours not returning from the final test” shaking his head.

“my apologies Sev for the loss of your friends”

“friends ha, all but Gregric here were replacements so I don’t care so much. I feel more loss for the chapter who have lost more of the possible brothers” shrugging his shoulders.

Tanuth looked round the room that contained the six of them. A frown crossed his face
“pup-brothers, where is Klous”

Furgus looked at the floor and then at the others who all had down cast looks
“Klous didn’t complete the final test, by the remains the full brothers found it seems he lost the fight against the bear”

A click came from the barracks door and it swung open, and a Man-machine entered holding a wafer slate in one of its mechanical hands. Handing it to Lothbrok, who was closest to the door. Swinging round it left.

Lothbrok opened the wafer and started to read.

“pup-brothers, as of today your unit is given the designation Alfa-5. at 13:40 your unit is required in medical area 3 for checks before being sent to training area gamma sector 6”.

The medical lasted several hours as blood, skin and muscle samples were taken. DNA samples were run time and time again until finally Tanuth was given the clear and proceeded with the rest to training area gamma sector 6. 

Tanuth’s life became this for the next year and a half. Training, medical more training followed by more medicals.

In this time the group suspected something was wrong with Hallmak, his temper had become shorter and shorter. He trained more and more out side of regulated hours becoming transfixed with it. He was also still growing. As were they all by Hallmak’s seemed to still be in the first accelerated stage he was now much taller and wider then the rest of them and was kept in the medical room much longer than the rest.

Until another man-machine came holding a wafer. Which Tanuth read allowed to the group.

“unit Alfa 5. implant stage 3. at 17:20 you are required to be at medical area 1 for implant stage 4-5”.

Tanuth awoke on a cold slab, fresh scars on his chest, a man-machine stood next to him. It rumbled forward with a body glove and a wafer telling to go to the training hall when he awoke. 
Entering the training hall he found several of his unit waiting. All shrugged or answered a negative as to why they had been called here. Sev arrived soon after followed by Apothecary Emilcof. 

“pup-brothers” began Emilcof

“I’m afraid pup-brother Hallmak is dead his body could not cope with the stage 4 implant and it sent his third stage implant in to a catastrophic melt down”

Raising a hand, two man-machines came forward pushing a large trolley. Walking up to it Emilcof grabbed the edge of the sheet that covered a large mass under it.

“this pup-brothers is the abomination that Hallmak became and what we as a chapter have to face with several chosen every once in a while”.

Pulling the sheet off a huge form came in to view muscle gaped out of splits in skin. eyes had popped out of the now almost undistinguishable head. Bone had split open skin guts had exploded out of Hallmaks body as they swelled and could no longer fit within the body. Blood pooled in the distorted mouth that had twisted as the head had expanded.

“This pup-brothers, it’s the filth of mutation that our chapter fights against. now we shall begin your true entrance into the chapter. Follow me”.

Walking away from the broken form of Hallmak the apothecary led Tanuth and the others to single booths in the far sector of the apothacaryon. Sitting the pup-brothers into chairs in these booths and strapped them in.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

A screen lowered in to place in front of him, and a clamp came down around his head. A needle jabbed into his arm, pumping a cocktail of drugs into his system. Words and images started to flash across the screen. Sounds unfamiliar to him bombarded his ears. His head began to hurt as the subconscious learning began. Training manuals, doctrine, warp, thunder-hawk, servitor, Chaos, traitor marines. All became knowledge. Information poured into Tanuth’s brain. Hours upon hours were spent in the chair, static in the background of the screen pulsed code activating certain aspects of his implants. 

Weeks passed, training intensified more hours was spent in the hypnotherapy chair. The training cage and it servitors as Tanuth now knew them to be. His cuts healed fast and the training became harder. Time spent out on the ice with his unit was harsh forced to swim in freezing lakes. Survival training became the focus, for several days. Drillmaster Ezeric drove them harder and harder, snapping bones in there bodies and dropping them out of a thunder hawk and told to survive, until the new moon. At which point he would return to pick them up or collect their bodies.

The catalepsean node was inserted in to Tanuth’s body at phase 6. Tests were run to see if it had adapted to Tanuth’s body. The final test was to dump Tanuth and his team out at sea and told to swim for the main land. Depriving them of sleep and forcing them to constantly swim forward. Tanuth had seen a pervious group come back from this test with one missing and another with a hand missing. Huge whale like creatures which fed on meat were common and had always been a real danger to the humans of the planet for generations. 

“And now I have to swim through it” Tanuth thought.

The survival of Tanuth and his team, let to the next stage of implantation and several months later Tanuth was again strapped to a cold steel table with medical servitors and apothecary Emilcof standing over him. His vision blurred as a liquid was pumped into his system and the sharp instruments descended to make contact with his body. 

please coment


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part plz comment 

Tanuth’s body hurt scars over scar were building up and yet he was only half way through the implantation stages. His head was now shaved and would be kept so for the remainder of the implantations. On some occasions Tanuth found himself un able to sleep and at other would find parts of his brain falling asleep but others not. He spent several days in “the chair” as the pup-brothers called it. It was only after several trips to “the chair” that his implants stableized. 

Tanuth’s day to day training, eating, sleep, eating training continued. The muscles on his arms grew stronger bones were harder more durable. He only realised the massive changes happening in his body when by chance his found a group of lost Chosen wondering the halls. They were tiny, so short and thin. Tanuth was on his way to the training cage and decided to have a little fun with the new chosen a grim smile spread actross his face. 

Building himself up to his full hight he marched up to the small group

“what are you chosen doing here this section is restricted to pup-brothers only”

The largest of the group, looked up at Tanuth

“well how are we surpossed to know we’ve only been here a few months and all these bloody hall ways look the same. We are lost”.

“oh your lost are you, do you wish to know the way back to the Chosen barrack block”

“really you will tell us one of the others piped in”

“I was once a chosen to you know, and would always recive help even if I wasn’t surposed to” a rather fake smile spread across his face. “ if u carry on down here and take the first right, then second left. Go down the first stairs you find and take the sixth right it should bring you out at the entrance hall”.

The group ran off down the hall taking the right. A grin was covering his face when he entered the cage. Sev was standing there with the others, as Tanuth came in his arm flew into the air. 

“finally the great Tanuth arrives, what took you so long you idiot. And whats with that stupid grin”

“ah Sev my old friend on my way here I was delayed by some lost Erups (sheep like creature) they were wondering around the halls so I kindly guided them with directions”

“Tanuth you know it is forbidden to give the chosen directions”

“I know that Sev”

Furgus burst into laughter as did Lothbrok, wiping tears from his eyes Furgus spoke up

“ok then Tanuth, were did they want to go”

“They wanted to get back to the main hall”

“and where did you send them” choked Lothbrok 

“well my brothers, ive sent them down corridor AF33- S2”
The entire group burst into laughter
“ur a evil person Tanuth cant believe you sent them down there. They will be knocked senseless by the training instructor and forced into doing several days of penance”

“I know hahaha, sending them down to hang…

“WHAT ARE YOU LOT LAUGHING ABOUT, TRAING ISN’T A LAUGHING MATTER”

“yes sir, Drillmaster Sergeant Ezeric” the unit cried in unison.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry about this guys forgot to spell check the last section :shok:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

“Good and when you’re finished here with your training you are all to report to Brother Apothecary Emilcof for your optic therapy”

“Yes sir, Drillmaster Sergeant Ezeric” 

Tanuth entered the cage hefting a sword and shield, and stood in front of the training servitor. 

“Command: training pack 47, level 12, command: start”

“Command received” croaked a metallic voice from the servitor

The servitor lurched forward swinging a war axe from one of its four metal arms. Taking the hit on his shield Tanuth launched into a counter stabbing down from above with the tip of the sword which the servitor parried with the edge of its axe blade. Tanuth came forward swinging his sword in a tight ark that would have cut off any other man’s head but again the servitor stepped back and took a shield from the wall. Coming forward the servitor launched in to a series of blows that battered against Tanuth’s shield. The axe came down in a side swipe the Tanuth only just managed to bring his shield down to counter one of the servitors arms shot out and grabbed the top of his shield pulling it forward taking him with it.

“No boy, stand firm the servitor has more than two hands you know you must always keep this in mind” shouted the Drillmaster

Letting go of the shield Tanuth squatted low as the servitors balance became unstable from the sudden lack of resistance behind the shield. Taking the sword hilt in both hand Tanuth launched forward bringing the sword in an upward ark. He felt it bite as it cut into the flesh bone and metal of the servitor blood oil and other fluids sloshed onto the floor as the servitor collapsed to the floor twitching. Turning to face the drillmaster.

“Is that good enough drillmaster, sir?”

Pain lanced down Tanuth’s side as the axe ripped through his flesh, his blood mixed with the oil and blood already on the floor. Turning he found the servitor back on its feet, the axe in its lower limbs now, as its upper arms hung limp. The servitors red metal eyes flickered. Tanuth realised only a glitch in the servitors optics had been the difference between the wound he had in his side and having the axe buried in his spinal cored. Wincing in pain Tanuth forced his body to move as another blow crashed to the metal decking. The side step had just been enough and he drove the point of the blade into the head of the servitor. Picking up his dropped shield he jammed it into the chest of the servitor ramming several inches of it in to the machines guts. Letting go of the shield he once more took up the sword pulling it from the servitors ruined skull and hacked at its neck until he was rewarded with a fountain of blood that covered his arms as the servitors head rolled across the floor of the cage. 

“ah Tanuth I do believe that the servitor is dead” chuckled Lothbrok

PLZ comment


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

really enjoy this mate, its really good, i think ive read it 4 or 5 times now. see real depth in what you write, keep it coming :good:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

“Ah Tanuth I do believe that the servitor is dead” chuckled Lothbrok

“He cut me so I killed it” Tanuth shrugged 

“YES YOU BLITHERING IDIOT, OF COURSE IT CUT YOU. YOU’RE LUCKY IT DIDN’T SPLIT YOU FROM HEAD TO YOUR BALL SACK. You turned your back to the enemy. You Tanuth are required to return here after your optic treatment for more training and guidance by my hands personally. Is that clear”.

“Yes sir, Drillmaster Ezeric. Perfectly clear”

“You trying to be cheeky boy, after your training here later you are to go to the CHAIR for some guidance and doctrinarian. Now get out the cage the others are waiting”.

Tanuth exited the cage a sat down on a bench as a medical servitor rumbled towards him and started to apply balms and medic patches to the wound. Tanuth could tell his Larramans organ had kicked in, as his other cuts had scabbed over.

His side still ached as he entered the apothecarium, and was guided by a servitor to a room with a bank of mark IV helmets were hung above several chairs by several large conduits. Tanuth took the first chair as the rest of the unit were guided to the others. An apothecary staff medic entered the room and took station by a bank of monitors, turning to the group a metallic voice echoed out of the grill that had replace the apothecaries lower jaw. 

“You all will be in here for several hours, now take the helmet above you and put it on.”

Pulling the helmet over his head, a sensor triggered an inflatable ring in the collar. Tanuth tried to pull it off but a voice barked forth.

“Do not try to remove the helmet” 

Images and sounds bombarded his brain and Tanuth wanted nothing more than to turn away but something compelled him to keep watching as static and images flashed in to his eye balls. His brain felt as if it was on fire and his eyes began to itch with a burning sensation. The screen on the inside of the helmet started to pulse, black, white, green, yellow and blue. Until finally the screen when black and the inflatable ring on the helmet folded back allowing him to take off the helmet. The light in the room almost blinded him and the backs of Tanuth’s eyes felt as if burning hot pokers were being prodded into his skull. Unlike the Tanuth Furgus was strangely ecstatic and couldn’t help himself from looking at every join in the metal riveted walls. 

Slowly Tanuth opened his eye letting them adjust to the lights.

A gasp ran round the room and the apothecary staff medic emitted what would have been a shout of shock and fright at the sight of Tanuth’s eyes, dropping the tray of medical instruments. The medic quickly left the room and moments later returned with Brother Apothecary Emilcof.

“EVERYONE AWAY FROM HIM THIS INSTANT”

“Wha...”

“Hush pup-brother Tanuth, you must come with us now to ascertain the level of this mutation”
“Mutation what mutation”

“Your eyes pup-brother Tanuth, they are, an electric blue colour now”

“You will be fine pup-brother although the mutation is very uncommon it is not unknown for some brothers to have eye like yours, the only thing is out of every 5 who have the mutation only 3 survive in the others the mutation spreads and causes the body to reject its own organs. Which in turn leads to mass swelling and then death”.

Tanuth was in the apothecary for several days as they watched the development of the mutation and watched as his eyes turned to a holy electrical blue.

“They are the eyes of an Artic Fox Brother Apothecary” said Chaplin Chamoflem when he came once to visit.

“This is true Brother Chaplin; if he survives I think he will go far within the Chapter”

Tanuth was subjected to yet more tests have and spent longer and longer hours in the CHAIR undergoing further indoctrination. Slowly Tanuth’s began to change as more and more of his personality was replaced by love for the chapter, life for the chapter, everything for the chapter. 

Finally he was returned to his unit with a full bill of health his mutation had stopped and his eyes had stabilized. Training Sergeant Ruark took Tanuth aside and for several days trained him personally teaching him what the others had in his absence. 


plz comment 

cheers for reading "whohitjohn" k:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

A lone figure stood in the shadow of the viewing gallery his eyes fixed on Tanuth; disturbing information had come to light when they had examined Tanuth’s eye mutation. Several upper ranked figures had been called in to witness the young pup-brother in his sleep. The lone figure turned as another joined him in the shadows.

A gruff and earthy voice cracked from the heavily bearded face. Several patched were missing where hair no longer grew because of heavy scaring. An eye blinked red as the shadowy figure focused on the new arrival.

“Brother Chamoflem, I hear you have heard the news. It concerns the master of the faith head of the Reclusiam Lord Brother Cadifor greatly. The Chapter master is also greatly concerned as to how he learnt of it. The mumbling in his sleep is proof of this knowledge only few in the chapter know of it”

“Hush Brother Brendefen, the knowledge is easily kept where it is meant to be, we dispose of the pup-brother and be done with him, his antics with the younger chosen as put him forward as a problem”. 

“Yes we found out that he sent a group of them down hall AF33-S2. We had to kill 6 of our own chosen. 6 of them brother, it is unforgivable he must be punished”

“yes I know Brendefen I was there when they were turned into servitors, what I want to know however is that how Tanuth knows what’s down hall AF33-S2 and how he got down there without triggering any of the alarm systems”. 

“You may be right, we might have to mind wipe him, after interrogation, it is a shame he seemed to have potential and those eye’s exactly like the Chapter Master’s eyes”. 

“This is true Chamoflem, very few have the mark of the fox, but first we must ask the Ancient if he was visited”

“Is he even still alive, I mean he hasn’t… since the founder…”

“Silence Brother this is not the place. I must report to the Reclusiam, I have a meeting with master of the faith”

Brendefen walked off, boots striking hard on the metal decking. Turning back to the cage below he found Tanuth sitting on a bench watching his one of his unit in the cage battling a servitor, his electric blue eyes focused 100% on the battle. Chamoflem watched as the pup-brother “Gregric” he thought his name was, duck under a savage swing from a chainsword, bringing his short sword up in a back hand ark the young pup, took the servitors arm off at the second joint then brought his fist in from the left to impact on the servitors temple. Chamoflem watched as the servitor crumpled to the ground. Turning his attention back to Tanuth he found him, looking straight at him. The Chaplain face hardened locking eyes with the young pup. 

Tanuth had noticed his unit was being watched from the gallery and was trying to focus on the full Brother who was watching the unit. The brother was in full black armour and therefore a Chaplain but he couldn’t make out the face. Eyes flashed and locked with his, eye that held knowledge and power; slowly he turned his eyes back to Gregric who was exiting the cage to let Lothbrok in. 


Comments are most wellcome


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

great story i really like it


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

hey guys cheers for reading the fluff :read:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

Next part 


Chamoflem kept a close watch on Tanuth for several days, but by all accounts Tanuth seemed like all the rest. Tanuth went through all the daily rituals like clock work, the free time he did have was spent in the cage or in firing practice. The only change he did notice was the growing obsession with hypnotherapy. The doctrine and way of the marine was his life as it was for all the pup-brothers but Chamoflem noticed that Tanuth was driven by something more, deeper and this was dangerous. Marines like him with the obsession and paranoia that Tanuth was beginning to show fell in to two categories and Chamoflem hoped it would not become the second. 

Chamoflem delved into the records of the tribe Tanuth came from to check on how they sat within the chapter, what he found was both interesting and yet disturbing. Many of the tribe had moved into high positions within the chapter and several had been Chaplains. Many had made sergeant and one was still serving as a Captain of the 4th company, he then came across, something Tanuth had a brother within the chapter, those within the chapter were all brothers but, this was actually a sibling. Brother Marine Tathon, serving in the 5th company as a scout. He also found many of Tanuth’s tribesmen had turned to the Chaos gods, down the path of corruption, it showed a disturbing trait by the tribe to either be extremely committed brothers who could be counted on in a situation, or a disposition to turn to the Heretical filth. 

Chamoflem delved deeper into the histories of the chapter and found the most damming evidence. 
Report omega beta 386032 
Brother Captain Seklan 2nd Company
254 – M34.

Upon arrival at the 3rd and 6th companies last know location, after 6 terra months of no contact. I Brother Captain Seklan, report the finding of the battle cruiser Jagged tooth. The sensors report the ship has been in orbit for 15 years and that time in this sector has warped and from that of real space. Only the ruinous powers could do such a thing….

Skipping down the report Chamoflem comes to stop.

We have rescued several of our brothers who have not fallen to the madness the rest of 3rd and 6th companies have. From our brothers we have found that it was instigated by the colour sergeant of the 3rd a Brother Rathut, who killed the Captain and with most of the 3rd went about killing off those who were loyal to the chapter.

Recording attached to the file, showed scenes of Artic fox marines strapped to tables in a huge cathedral their chest opened up organs spilled on the floor, gene-seed in tubes covered boils and puss. Disease ridden corpse filled the building. 

“Stand fast Brothers, we must find what ever did this to our boys, Bergen, Anthos clear the next room and we will move on”

“Yes Brother Captain”

The two marine’s approached the door only to have it blow inward scattering bloated and rotting wood all over their amour. Bergen fell to the floor, a whole blown right through his chest. 
A marine stepped through the door his amour a dirty rusted Black & white, rotting flesh hung from the shoulder pad. The once silver helmet was now a dull grey with green flecks and reddish marks that looked like infected flesh. The left arm once a bright blue was now an oily purple. 

The marine removed his helmet, showing a face covered in welts and blisters, green/black bile dribble from his mouth.

“Ahh Brothers you have come at last, I was beginning to wonder if you would ever come. The master of Rot has welcomed our Chapter into his service, come we must get you properly introduced to our saviour who has shown us the light of decay” the marine went into a fit, blood bile and lumps of flesh spilled from his mouth onto the floor.

“Colour Sergeant, you have led the 3rd and 6th companies into ruin and heresy, your taint and existence is an abomination to the chapter, you and the rotting filth you call brothers are cast out of the chapter, by the power invested in me by the Chapter master and the god emperor I declare you Excommunicate Traitoris. Your kind will be cleansed from this system and you will be killed”. 

“hahahaha, you clean worm, you think one company can stop 2 hahaha, we the “Corpse-Fox’s of Decay” are blessed by the god rot, we serve him now for showing us the way”

From behind him traitor marines poured forth guns raised ooze dripping from barrels of their bolters. Bloated and miss shaped the entered the room

“Brothers, fire. Cleanse the traitorous filth from this planet”.

……..

END OF RECORDING 

Chamoflem read through several other reports, the Chapter had come under scrutiny for decades after the incident, until it was proven that the 5 remaining companies were truly loyal. Penance for this failure had been harsh and was never recorded encase it lead to further generations of the chapter feeling resentment. 

Looking up the file on Rathut, he found he was from the same clan as Tanuth. A closer eye would have to be kept on those coming form this clan. A change in the level of hypnotherapy would have to be made to make the indoctrination deeper set within Chosen coming from this clan. 

Checking the schedule it was time for Tanuth’s unit to undergo implantation of phase 11,12 and 13. turning from the hall of histories Chamoflem made his was to the apothecary station and healing halls. 

Coments welcome


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part :victory:

Master of the faith, Cadifor paced up and down in his private rooms. Unsure what to do according to the logs no one had been down the end of corridor AF33-S2 except the group of chosen that Tanuth had sent there. That corridor to the eye was a dead end only himself, the Chapter master and the other Chaplains knew of the sealed door down there protected by technology of the old age, from before the Heresy. Coming to a stop Cadifor turned to the door, grabbing the handle he yanked the door open. Boots hammered on the floor as he closed in on his destination, turning left and right down numerous corridors until he stood at stairwell AF33-SW-S2. 

Cadifor knew this hall had become some what of a mystery and a puzzle within the ranks of the chapter “a corridor with two stairwells, yet no doors off it”. On top of which it had been deemed a forbidden, which to the Chosen, was a reason to investigate. Most were stopped before getting to the second stairwell but those who got to the end where disposed of the technology protecting the vault there, was oppressive mentally and only those with the strength of will were able to pass without mental injury. 

Cadifor, started down the first flight of steps and briskly marched forward along the passage, reciting dates of battles, honours given, Brothers lost, his mind focused on the task me must do. The second, flight of stairs were behind him now and he came to a stop in front of a blank wall at the end of the long corridor. Cadifor brought up his armoured hand, placing his palm flat on the wall on the left-hand side, and began speaking a series of command codes to drop the holographic barrier guard and issue the rights of opening. The wall in front of him shimmered becoming liquid in form and consistency. Cadifor stepped through the liquid nano wall. The hall passage way had extended some what; the passage was very different to that on the other side of the nano wall. This side had a covering of dust which as Cadifor walked billowed up around his boots in thick plumes. Cadifor continued until he came to massive hanger door its handles and surface covered in a thick layer of dust. No disturbances marked the floors, the thickness of the dust was to such an extent it was obvious to anyone that these halls had not been used in hundreds of years. 

“Uumm, so the pup-Brother Tanuth couldn’t have been down here. But still I must be certain”

His eye rested on a raised plinth next to the door, a key pad sat beneath a glass cover. Lifting his gauntleted hands he removed his skull helmet. From around his neck he took a small key, placing it in the lock on the front of the pedestal Cadifor released the lock holding the glass down. He punched the key code into the pad, of all the codes, rights, dogma he had been taught by his predecessor this was the only one he had never used. 

A grinding squeaking sound issued from the door as long dormant cogs and gears began to move. The humongous doors dormant and at rest for a thousand years slowly opened to reveal a hanger bay. It was not as large as Cadifor expected, maybe large enough for two Rhino transports, four Dreadnaughts and possibly a Russ or two. 

The hanger was empty though, apart from right in the centre surrounded by purity seals, drapes of some material covered in writings of past battles, devotion to the emperor of mankind. Mecanicus seals, scripture, binary code and pots oils and long burn out incense, was a Dreadnaught of such age its paint now a dull shade of its former glory. Cadifor looked upon the dreadnaught frame and thought of the brother within, he had fought for millennia, he had been encased within the amour before the heresy. He had a title within his legion once, but now he was simply “The Ancient”.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

Cadifor checked all the internal sensor logs for the hanger, the reports showed that apart from himself only one other person had been down here in the last thousand years, three hundred years previously the Chapter master had been down. More resent logs when Cadifor looked more closely didn’t seem right. Time indexes overlapped some time frames were missing. Thinking to him-self as he looked round. 

“Uumm, I believe its time to clean this place. The Ancients amour shouldn’t have been left to fade to such a level. Even if his life support equipment is monitored by sensors day and night”

Several hours later a team of tech adepts with their aspiratants together with maintenance servitors were escorted by Cadifor and two other Chaplains to the hanger and set to work. Cadifor and his two Brothers stood silent by the hanger door whispering the rights of arming for there bolt pistols. Again and again they went through the steps, until the work within the hanger was completed. The two chaplains escorted the team out of the hanger back down the hall. Cadifor looked at the hanger in front of him; it gleamed with polish and oils, new incense burned in pots around the old dreadnaught. Stepping close to the armoured form of the dreadnaught he examined some of the work done, as the crashing sound of bolter fire reached his super human ears. Straightening up Cadifor turned and walked back to the hanger door his armoured boot ringing on the metal floor. 

“You didn’t have to kill them, you know” said a metallic voice, from behind him. 

plz comment


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part plz comment 

Tanuth new lyman’s ear itched inside his head, and there was nothing he could do about it. Scars on his head and body marked were the Sus-an Membrane and Melanochromatic Organ had been grafted into his body. Training had also stepped up with the introduction of their scout gear several weeks previously. Long training missions deep in the frozen wastes on the northern regions of the planet battered them. Jungle re-con at the equator in the inhospitable wooded marsh land. Tanuth thought he could now say he had seen it all. But nothing could prepare him or his team for what was to come, and he realized how much information there was still to assimilate.

Tanuth had always believed that the chapter monastery they trained in was the centre of the Chapter’s activity. The hub from which the Chapter fought its war against the hoards of enemies that, are out there. But this Tanuth found was not so, the fort he had called home since his induction several years previously, was nothing but a staging area, training facility and hanger complex for the chapter in there home system. The main fort and chapter keep stood high above him on one of the moons. Its true location, was only known to a select few. 
Tanuth and his team mates went through their rights of armourment, for their scout war gear. The rights said armour donned the team proceeded to the armoury where the tech adepts had stored their weapons after an overhaul. Tanuth picked up his combat knife and bolt pistol, the felt good in his hands.

Furgus, bolt pistol at his hip, was looking with squinted eyes down the blade of his knife. With a grin he stowed it in its scabbard.
Sev and Gregric, had sniper rifles strapped to their backs, combat knifes in scabbards in the small of their backs. 
Lothbrok grinned menacingly, as he hoisted his flamer on to one shoulder. “Right then pup-brothers, time to see what we are made of”

Clenching his fist Gregric looked round at the others. “Indeed it is Loth”

Three day previously a message had be received from HQ, that sensors had picked up an object travelling fast in to the system had slowed and changed course for Thalon. Four squads from the Reserve 4th company that was currently on its rotation home were being despatched to the planet along with 3 squads of scouts from the 5th company. Another 3 squads from the 4th company would intercept the object in space that was thought to be a hulk.

Sergeant Ruark stood at the bottom of a Thunderhawk loading ramp. Standing there in his glory, Ruark’s scared face was a snarl, helmet under his left arm. Armour polished to a black and white gloss. Bolt pistol in its holster, chain sword held in his right hand. 

“Move you maggots, we havn’t got all day. The Emperor’s enemies await. Get you sorry asses on the transport” 

Boots thundered up the loading ramp. Placing his weapons in the rack above his seat, Tanuth took his place and harnesses lowered down to connect with the scout amours chest peace securing it and so himself in the seat. A grin crossed Sev face as the ramp hatch closed and the securing bolts shot into place locking the hatch.

The thunderhawk shook violently as it lift thrusters pushed the transport in to the air. The scouts were shoved back in their harnesses as primary thrusters kicked in causing the transport to streak out the hanger door closely followed by two other thunderhawks.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i like this story, just wished you would post more rather than small pieces, but still great story


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

cheers kale, ye ill try to post bigger sections. thanks for reading


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

awesome read man. I kook everyday hoping there is more!!! This is what gets me through BIO class!! 

Here is some reps!!


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part

Sergeant Ruark’s voice rose above the roar of the engines

“Several days ago, an object believed to be a hulk, entered our system and is on course to Thalon. The Chapter will engage this threat on two fronts, in space and on land fall. We are to be part of the second”.

“Yes sir sergeant” came the reply

“Pups, as of now this unit is designated as scout unit 6. If you manage to survive the next few days the unit number will be added to your amour. As it has been to mine” showing his right shoulder guard a white “S6” gleamed there. “Our mission along with scout units 2 and 7 is to locate enemy locations and drop sites. So the 4 squads from the 4th company can kill the filth that land on our planets” 

The thunderhawk shuddered as it landed on the flight deck of the Chapters cruiser “Argentum Nex” (Silver Death). Unloading from the transport, scout unit 6, led by Ruark spent the next two days in intensive training, going over reports of pervious scout missions. Data on the different areas of the planet, the most likely land fall areas. 
The cruiser had stationed its self in high orbit. As the hulk approached, fighters launched from its fighter deck, moving out of orbit the cruiser began firing its main gun batteries. Streaks of flame enveloped the hulk, but to no avail the hulk was huge in comparison. Drop ships spilled out of the hulk as ship after ship jumped from the massive vessel heading for the planet. Fighters concentrated their fire on these ships and they exploded opening up there crews to the airless void of space. But even so the numbers were too many for the fighters to shoot down fast enough and drop ships started getting through. The Argentum Nex closed on the hulk firing wave after wave of explosive shell into the hulks bow. Boarding vessels shot from the cruiser slamming in to the hulks ruined bow, the four squads boarding the enemy vessel, with bolter in hand, cutting a path through the enemy.

A call came down to the flight deck where Tanuth and scout unit 6 along with the others bound for the surface knelt down heads down silent in prayer. The voice of the commander of the cruiser boomed over the speakers 

“All drop team members, drop team members. Be advised Ork infestation confirmed.”

The voice of the Chaplain, boomed out over the assembled troops

“Brothers and Pup-brothers, once more we defend our home, our citizens, our emperor’s imperium. The battle will be a glorious victory for our chapter; the xeno filth will die under our blades, our righteous fire of holy justice. New Pup-brothers join our ranks; soon we will welcome them into full brotherhood. Their efforts this day will guide our brothers to the heart of battle where green skinned abominations will die. My brothers by the white eye’s of the fox, we see the light of the emperor’s glory. Go my brothers to the white plains of Thalon, to the killing ground” turning the led the men in his personal guard on to their drop pod.

Sergent Ruark’s voice roared out over his unit “Pup’s Battle is upon us, by the fox and claw. We will kill our enemies” leading the men of scout unit 6 onto their drop pod

Tanuth’s head felt light as the pod dropped from the cruiser lifting out of his seat. The harness around him automatically tightened pulling him securely into place. Boosters fired, slamming him and the unit against the hull. Grunts could be herd from Furgus and Sev as they fought against the massive G forces. Ruark voice came over the vox.

“Easy lads, keep it together. Not long now, focus your minds on the mission. The detail of the terrain which you have learnt”

Prayers and rights of battle flowed from the speaker in the drop pod. The unit joined in with these. A red light began to flash in the pods control panel followed by a green.

“HOLD FAST PUP’S” shouted Ruark

Landing thrusters fired slowing the pods decent. Sev and Tanuth grunted against the G-force slamming against their bodies. Lothbrok was laughing his eye wide. Furgus and Gregric faces screwed up in concentration. Tanuth’s world shook, as he was thrown forward. The ramp of the drop pod opened to show a vast green field. A stark contrast to the crater the pod had made on impact.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part enjoy


Landing thrusters fired slowing the pods decent. Sev and Tanuth grunted against the G-force slamming against their bodies. Lothbrok was laughing his eyes wide. Furgus and Gregric faces screwed up in concentration. Tanuth’s world shook, as he was thrown forward. The drop pod slammed in to the ground earth thrown in all directions. The black and white pod glowed an angry red colour as the outer shell cooled form the drop through the atmosphere. The ramp of the drop pod opened to show a vast green field. A stark contrast to the crater the pod had made on impact. 

Dropping to a crouch at the entrance to the pod Tanuth levelled his bolt pistol, his HUD scanning for life signs. Gregric and Sev ran down the rap and off to each side of the pod taking up positions at a crouch at each side of the craft Lothbrok and Furgus, taking the same manuver round the sides of the pod to its rear. 

“Sound off” Ruark said

Tanuth: “clear”
Gregric/Sev: “clear”
Lothbrok and Furgus “all clear”

“Good, Sev how far off from our LZ did we land?”

“About 5 miles sergeant, to the north east”

“Secure your kit pups we’re moving out. Standard move and cover formation. Sev, Gregric you’re on point. Lothbrok and Furgus then it’s you two. Tanuth you bring up the rear with me”.

They had made up a quarter of a mile when the vox cracked into life “Scout unit 6, respond, this is Sergeant Demmon 2nd squad, 4th company.”

Ruark called the units halt “Brother Demmon, sergeant Ruark 6th scout. ETA, 35mins to designated patrol zone”

“Brother Ruark, be advised patrol zone shifted to point 234.067 by 358.489, acknowledge.” 

“Acknowledged brother” turning to the others “right pups patrol zones changed, move out”.

It took an extra 20 mins of hard marching to reach the new patrol area. Thus their search began. Reports came in that orks had been sighted off to the east of their position. Several hours past with no sightings. So Ruark ordered Tanuth and the others to shift the patrol east to were scout unit 7 had seen the orks.

The scout team came across a few broken trees. Big gouges in the trunks. Furgus put a hand onto one of the gouges “Loth have a look at this, that’s one big axe to cut that deep into a tree with one swing”

“More like what kind of massive xeno freak is able to hold and strike with such an axe. Must be as big as a marine, if not larger”

“Shut it Furgus, Lothbrok. Focus on the mission” the snarl was Sev his voice grating in his mouth.

Gregric, who was out front, suddenly held up a fist and motioned everyone into a crouch, His eyes flashing at sergeant Ruark. The sergeant came forward his heavy armour making so little sound it was extremely unnatural. The sergeant came up to Gregric right hand side. Looking in the direction the young scout pointed. 

Ruark found his scout unit sitting at the top of a low slope on there side yet the other side of the hill had been hollowed out creating a sharp drop. At the base of this unsightly earth works was what seemed to be a camp. Half constructed structures stood dotted about the clearing. Small green creature ran between them holding sheets of metal.

“Gretchin’s, no signs of any other orks, that’s strange they always leave a defending force at forward bases”

Movement behind them made the unit spin round, to find shocked faces of an ork scouting party. Sev and Tanuth launched themselves forward. Tanuth combat knife in his left hand slammed his shoulder into the nearest ork winding it. Stepping over its crumpled form, he continued the attack. Driving the knife in to the open mouth of the second ork. Turning to the slowly rising form of the first ork. Tanuth slammed the knife into its eye ball, the eye crunched in its socket. Blood spurted landing on his amour. Lothbrok opened up on two of the ork’s with his flamer, the smell of burning flesh leeched into the air as the ork’s roared. Furgus grunted with the effort to drag his knife out of an ork blood pouring from the gash as it crumpled to the ground.

Sev who had driven his knife into the groin of one of the ork’s grunted over the unit’s com channel “why in the god emperor’s name do they not die. That one with the gored eye is on its feet again”

“Fools, do u think ork’s weak. Then you got another thing coming. These aliens scum as much as they are a Flenard (dog type creature) turd under our boots the bastards can fight”. The sergeant’s voice shouted over the com as his chain sword ripped in to the neck of the one eyed ork only to thrust it in to the belly of another. Gregric rifle in hand picked off two of the green filth with head shots as they come at him screaming while waving axe’s above their heads.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

Tanuth rammed his bolt pistol into the ruined eye socket of the ork he had stabbed. Pulling the trigger, blood flecked on to Tanuth’s face as the recoil made Tanuth’s hand twitch slightly. The bullet blasted out the back of the ork’s head crunching into the face of the ork behind, a miss of blood covered its face as it fell to the floor dead. The first ork falling backwards in a gory mess landed on top of the second. Tanuth with a wide grin on his face shot another round into the second ork for good measure before stepping over the filthy xeno’s to swing his blade a one of the two remaining ork’s. 

Sergeant Ruark slammed his armoured fist into the belly of the last ork, which doubled over in pain. Bring his boot up in to the groin of the ork the sergeants smirked his sword coming down in an ark to sever its head. Its eyes bulged as its head rolled across the grass. A gasp and roar of pain made him turn to see Tanuth on the grass a deep slash through his left thigh was bleeding heavily. The ork fell to the ground with a crack blood running from a circular hole in his forehead. Sev lowered his rifle glanced over to Tanuth. Blood had already begun to clot in the wound, but the sergeant knew it would slow the unit down. 

“Lothbrok, patch Tanuth up we need to move quickly”

“Sir”

“Well pups, you all survived your first skirmish, but heed my words this was child’s play in comparison. Tanuth on your feet that wound is nothing”.

“Yes sir”

Tanuth felt foolish he had let his guard down; the ork had not been killed buy the slash he had given it. Getting to his feet he winced as pain lanced from the gash but the synthetic flesh held. 

Changing vox channel, to the command net.

“Command respond, scout unit 6 has encountered enemy patrol at co-ordinates 234.167 by 358.730”.

“Scout unit 6, this is sergeant Falhelm. Your orders are to proceed to co-ordinates 240.657 by 397.768 the enemy HQ has been located there Scout unit 7 will rendezvous with you there. Report back numbers and hit and run tactics are in effect. Understood?”

“Understood Brother” 

The sergeant’s eye passed over Tanuth’s leg.
“Right pups, move out”

Tanuth bit down on his lip for the tenth time as pain shot up his leg once more. His mind wandered as stray thoughts passed through his head “if I had the rest of my implants a wound like this would be nothing”. 

Furgus was becoming worried about Tanuth’s behaviour in recent day’s. Tanuth was making stupid mistakes. Muttering to himself, getting angry with his pup-brothers for no reason, and a growing paranoia.


----------



## DeathsShadow (Oct 12, 2010)

i like this. keep it coming. also if you have prepared any models that fit this fluff post them up


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

wow ok so found this old fluff the other day and thought i would see abot continuing it. hope you enjoy.



Tanuth found it increasingly difficult to keep pace with the rest of the unit twice he had, ad to stop to re-patch the gash in his leg. Reaching in to one of his belt pack he pulled out a syringe jamming it into his wounded leg the cocktail of drugs that entered his system gave him a slightly euphoric feeling. 

Sargent Ruark pulled a closed fist up in to the air. The unit froze lowering to a crouch. 

The Sergeant moved forwards, eerily silent despite his bulky armor. Reaching through the thick hedge he grasped something yanking it backwards. Sprawled on the ground in front of them was a pup-brother just like them. Next a beast of a man burst out of the brush chain sword held high. Ruark parried the blow, ready for the next attack. But it didn’t come stood in front of them stood another sergeant.

“Ruark you, fox piss bastard. You just gave my boys a heart attack” 

A wide grin spread over Ruark granite hard face “well seems to me as if they deserved it if I could get so close as to tap them on the shoulder”

“uuumm, Triple drill and 42 hours in the cages. When you whelps get back for making me look bad”

A grown emanated from the other side of the side of the bushes 

“right then, brother you ready to smash some ork filth”

“always brother”

“good vox command tell them we are starting the patrol”

“Command, Brother Falhelm, this is SU 6. At RP. SU 6&7, Beginning patrol”. 

“Received Brother good hunting”

“Right pups this is it, you all know our patrol route, two by two fan out, eyes sharp”.

*** 

It was Tanuth who spotted the orks first, pulling lothbrok sideways into a thick clump of bushes.

“Sergeant, have located enemy patrol in sector 49 of the patrol area. On a heading north west 5km out from RP”. 

“we see them, SU7 will take them out. Get your heads down. Don’t get caught in the cross fire. Move to your next sector”

They herd the ork horde well before they got close. Ruark ordered SU 6 to reform into a tight unit, as the got closer edging round the outer edges of the mass of green bodies. The noise of roughly tuned engines, stray gun shots. Endless shouting and bellowing.

Gaining a patch of high ground at one side of the small valley the orks camp was setup in, tanuth and Lothbrok, tried to make sense of the heaving mass below relaying different unit sizes, verity of unit, numbers of heavy weapons and mobile forces to the command post. 

Tanuths vox alerted his to an all unit call.

“this is Captain Hammel of the 4th Company, all units are to engage in accordance with pattern Alpha 1. Scout units are to stand by and only deal with stragglers once your brothers have cleared the filth from the valley, For the Emperor”

From the west out of the forest came a hale of bolter fire. Blood filled the air as orks fell below the savage assault. A gurgling war cry when up from the orks as a ork of insane proportions barreled through his own men towards the Chapters lines. The war cry grew larger and larger as more of the xeno filth took up the call. The mass of green skins flowing towards the space marines. Tanuth watched with envy and pride as the 4th company moved steadily forward in battle lines raining metal death upon the charging horde. From the north con-trails filled the sky are the 4th companies heavy weapons joined the fray missiles landing in the centre of the charging mass. Body parts flew in every direction as a red mist filled the air. 

Tanith watched as finally the two forces engaged. He could see even from here Captain Hammel and his personal guard slam into the ork lines like a sledge hammer driving a wedge into a tree. The death and destruction laid down but the captain and his men, was tantamount to a beast gauging itself on a fresh kill. Nothing could stop the flow of movement as ork after ork died by their hands. 

Tanuth could see one marine wielding a severed ork arm as a club driving it down onto his enemies before using his chain sword to disembowel them.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

This is a really good series, I hope you choose to continue writing. Nice trailing hangers scattered throughout. With the detail you put into the story, I'm afraid it's going to take a while to complete the introduction :victory:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

ye tell me about it. trying to make the characters as realistic ass possible with their own personalities rather that focusing only on the to main protagonist. might end up being a book..:shok:.. well maybe :shok:


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

One detail I do appreciate is the chapter's consideration for the history of the tribes and history/susceptability to either mutation or corruption. I've often felt the observational genetics has been very overlooked... you don't need gene manipulation to make a better SM... after 10K, you could breed them.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

You might want to go back a few posts to find the relevant section for the first part of this post k: ( page 3, 5th post fron the bottom)

next part :good:

***

Cadifor’s black armored frame whipped round, drawing his bolt pistol. Scanning the room.

“Show yourself, in the name of the chapter and by the emperors fist identify yourself”

The metallic voice boomed out across the underground hanger. As the dreadnaught, moved to stand at its full height. 

“now, now no need to look like a frightened puppy Master Chaplin Cadifor. I believe you know full well who I am”.

“ancient one ??, why are you awake ? who woke you from your slumber”.

“After 300 years of sleep wouldn’t you eventually wake up yourself as well?, I am a warrior born and rebuilt for battle not to be kept in a dusty hanger like some scrap metal” 

“Ancient one, I must ask has a pup-brother been down here?” 

“ahh you mean the youngster Tanuth. No he has not been down here. It was I who contacted him”.

Cadifor looked dumb founded

“Close your mouth chaplain its unbecoming”

Cadifor splutter out still not really believing 

“But ancient one, why, why him and not one of the captains or chaplains”.

“Because Cadifor, the boy is interesting. I sense something about his. There will be trials ahead for him. One’s you and the other higher ranking brothers must help him through”.

“but how did you contact him?”

“ah I have learnt many things encased within the metal body over the millennia, would it surprise you to learn I hacked in to the hypno therapy engines and sent him images there. Although I may have caused some minor image feed back within his brain, is he showing any odd symptoms?”

“As a mater of fact he is, paranoia and aggression to name two”

“Ah, then he must be brought before me and I will try to undo the damage. I believe I may have sent him other images and memories that are confusing his brains natural chemical responses to stimuli. Now leave, I must return to my slumber”

The master chaplain turned on his heals and left without a word, his mind spinning with these new revelations.

*** 
Tanuth along with the rest of his unit, watched as the battle turned into a rout. The Ork war boss had just gone down under the combined attacks of Captain Hammel and his personal guard. Even from his vantage point Tanuth could see it had been a hard fight, many brothers lay dead at the feet of the decapitated war boss. The 4th company still pushed on hounding the remaining orks. The battle raged for several more days crossing countless miles of burning grassland and ash covered forests. 

“SU 6, Command. Squad 10, is in need of support. They are pined down west of your position, requesting sniper support”.

“Command, SU 6. By your command”

Ruark snapped out commands to SU6. “Right Pups looks like we get to hunt as well. Come on.”

Moving west through thick bushes, two by two. Bolter fire spitting in bursts off to their left. The unit came up on an old abandoned farm, it walls half collapsed. Keeping to the trees they scouted the farm. Bolter fire was heavy in the air, craters littered the farm yard. Bolter fire ripped through the trees over their heads.

Plastered to the ground Ruark shouted into his vox unit “Squad 10, this is SU6 friendly fire, I repeat, friendly fire”.

Bolter fire was cut off. “SU 6, state your derective”

“sniper support for Squad 10, requesting location of enemy troops”

A ripple of fire hammered in to the trees 700m in front of them

“SU 6 received”

Moving into position SU6 located the Ork insurgents. Tanuth watched as two of the orks stood and fired rockets into the farm house building. A ripple of brutish laughter came from the orks. They began firing at random into any of the farms windows.

“Sev, Gregric, take up positions for clear line of fire. Tanuth, Furgus take up spotter positions. Loth standby with your flamer. Move out”.

Sev and Tanuth move silently off into the woods, melting into the surroundings. Both scouts taking tree fronds as they went. Sev picked a spot between two boulders resting the muzzle on the V where the rocks met. Flattening himself to the ground Tanuth took out a scope from his belt pouch. Setting it on a small tripod and linking it to Sev’s gun mounted scope. 

“first target, 400m 5* up, 4* left, wind N/A. Second target 500m, 2* up, 7* right”.

Two shots rang out. As one ork collapsed to the ground his head disintegrating in to a vivid red pulp. The second ork had chosen the second the round smashed into his body to stand taking aim with his rocket launcher. The shot taking him in the shoulder. The round entering slightly to the rear, burst out thought the front. An involuntary twitch as the green skin spun from the impact caused its chubby finger to close round the launchers trigger. The ork 100m in front of him turning with the sound, saw in the last second of his existence the yellow tip of a rocket smash into his crotch blowing his entire lower half into oblivion. 

More shots filled the air as Gregric and Furgus’s shots hit home causing several more orks to fall to the ground in a blood red mist.

Sergeant Ruark’s voice sounded over the vox “Loth light them up. Tanuth, Furgus covering fire”

Hellish screams filled the air as the smell of roasting flesh permeated the squad’s noses. Several orks took flight into the clearing away from the flames only to be met by bolter fire from the farm buildings ripping them to shreds.

The din of battle subsided and after several tense minutes SU 6 broke cover entering the clearing as Squad ten appeared from behind battle scared walls. 

Gregric pitched forward his eyes glazed as the top of his head disappeared in a fountain of blood and gore. The eco of a single shot boomed of the field. bolter fire lanced out from squad 10, who had spotted the tell tail puff of smoke from the barrel of a gun. The ork coughing and gurgling fell from the branch of a tree blood pooling around the cooling corpse.

Ruark dropped down beside the fallen Pup. But there was no chance; half his head was a bloody mess. Taking out his combat knife, he plunged it into the young pup’s chest cutting out the seed of the chapter and placing it in a sealed container.

“Rest well pup”

The rest of SU6 stood there stunned, unbelieving it had happened so quickly. Sev gave an anguished cry. He felt alone, the last of his original companions now lay dead. Tanuth bent to the cooling corpse of his comrade, putting his bolt pistol in its holster, Tanuth removed the sniper rifle from the dead hands and taking the two reserve clips of ammo, He slung it over his shoulder. Stepping back he placed a hand on Sev’s shoulder, you are not alone brother, we are here.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well as enjoyable as this is, it belongs in Original Works, not Homebrew Fluff.

-Moved.


----------



## oOChrisOo (Feb 14, 2012)

Really enjoying this, just read it all. Nice job


----------

